# Drucken via Samba - Mac-Spezialisten gesucht



## DaJojo (10. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein etwas heikles Problem und hoffe auf diesem Wege vielleicht Hilfe zu bekommen. Ich möchte von meinem Mac - G4 867 (OS X Version 10.2.6) auf meinen Drucker (Epson Stylus Photo 790), der unter Win XP (Home) mittels USB angeschlossen und freigegeben ist, zugreifen. Dies sollte laut Apple - dank CUPS (Common UNIX Printing System) - auch keine größere Schwierigkeit sein. Pahhh ... ist es aber doch!!! Kurz und gut: Trotz unzähliger Versuche den Drucker via Samba zum arbeiten zu bewegen ist mir immer wieder ein und die selbe Fehlermeldung beschert: "Unable to connect to Samba Host".

Anmerkung 1: Der Drucker wurde von mir über das Printcenter als Windowsdrucker via Samba eingerichtet. Als Geräteadresse habe ich folgendes schon in mehreren Variationen versucht:
smb://Serveradresse/Druckername
smb://Rechnername(WinXP)/Druckername
smb://Arbeitsgruppe;Usernameasswort@Win-Rechner/Druckername
und noch so einige...

Anmerkung 2: Der Datentransfer - also die Netzwerkverbindung - ist hierbei kein Problem. Ich kann mittels Sambaserver in jede Richtung auf die freigegebenen Verzeichnisse zugreifen.

Anmerkung 3: Gimp in der neuesten Version ist auf dem G4 installiert.

Anmerkung 4: Von meinem Laptop, das sich im Netzwerk befindet (WinXP - Home), kann ich ohne Probleme auf den Drucker zugreifen... und da druckt er auch so wie sich das gehört... 

Also dann...

Ich danke schon mal jedem der sich die Mühe gemacht hat diesen ellenlangen Beitrag zu lesen und bin mal gespannt ob ich dank euch zu ner Lösung finde


Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

DaJojo


----------



## tuxracer (5. Juni 2003)

Ich kann Dir nicht helfen, aber ich kann Dir sagen wo Du wahrscheinlich schneller Hilfe bekommst.

Stell die gleiche Frage in Linuxforen.de und frag nicht nach nem MAC Spezialisten, dennSamba ist ein LINUX Programm und zwar ein sehr mächtiges wenn mans denn genauer kennt.

ist mittlerweile eben recht komplex.


----------

